# Airplane Tour on Kauai



## billymach4 (Sep 8, 2013)

After a few days in Waikiki I will be moving on to Kauai. One of my must do activities is an airplane tour. Not a Helicopter tour but a fixed wing airplane tour. 

I would love to hear some recommendations regarding an airplane tour on Kauai.

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 8, 2013)

We didn't have much luck the last time we looked, but we were looking to rent and it has been a while.
I'll see what I can find...

After poking around ... here is what we would and wouldn't book...

Be careful of the little light sport weight shift  Birds in Paradise things!
They are only licensed for flight training and not commercial flight seeing tours.
Wouldn't book one .... cost as much or more that the real thing 

We wouldn't book a flight in a GA-8 Airvan :ignore:
Way too many people...
too much weight...
too hot...
too humid...
too small engine...









That leaves Wings Over Kauai 
in this cute little thing with you two plus the pilot.





OR
Air Ventures Hawaii in this nice bi-plane...


----------



## daventrina (Sep 10, 2013)

If we booked a helo it would probably be with Jack Harter again...

Another option would be to consider a glider flight on Oahu's north shore...


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am inclined to prefer a turboprop. Not really keen on the GA-8 Airvan. Would actually prefer a Cessna Caravan over the smaller Cessna's.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 10, 2013)

billymach4 said:


> I am inclined to prefer a turboprop. ...


Us too... but there doesn't seem to be one offered on Kauai...

Given our best choice ... we'd take our RV-9.



billymach4 said:


> Would actually prefer a Cessna Caravan over the smaller Cessna's.



But in the C-208 (Caravan) ... as with GA-8, there are many other people and your going to fly the normal tour. And ... you won't get to fly it.

With the C-172 (skyhawk) ... now crowds .. so you can with sorta go where you want. Maybe a little more bumps, but going early helps. And you may be able to turn it into a flying lesson and get to fly.

Besides the O-320 in the C-172 is one of the most reliable mechanical devices ever built.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 11, 2013)

We flew with Wings Over Kauai.  

We'd do it again.

Sterling


----------



## Dori (Sep 18, 2013)

We are going out tomorrow with AirVentures Hawaii. It is a 7-passenger Gipsland GA-8 (whatever that means ). We are so excited to do this! I'll let you know how we enjoy it.

Dori


----------



## daventrina (Sep 18, 2013)

Dori said:


> ... It is a 6-passenger Gipsland GA-8 (whatever that means ).
> Dori



See the photo below with all the people...

Data from Jane's All The World's Aircraft 2003–2004[10]
General characteristics
Crew: 1
Capacity: 7 passengers
Length: 8.95 m (29 ft 4 in)
Wingspan: 12.28 m (40 ft 3 in)
Height: 3.89 m (12 ft 9 in)
Wing area: 19.32 m2 (208.0 sq ft)
Aspect ratio: 7.9:1
Empty weight: 997 kg (2,198 lb)
Max takeoff weight: 1,814 kg (3,999 lb)
Fuel capacity: 340 L (74.8 Imp Gallons)
Powerplant: 1 × Textron Lycoming IO-540-K1A5 air-cooled flat-six, 220 kW (300 hp)
Propellers: 2-bladed Hartzell F8475R constant speed propeller
Performance
Maximum speed: 241 km/h (150 mph; 130 kn) at 1,525 m (5,000 ft)
Cruising speed: 222 km/h (138 mph; 120 kn) at 3,050 m (10,000 ft)
Stall speed: 97 km/h (60 mph; 52 kn) (flaps down)
Range: 1,352 km (840 mi; 730 nmi)
Endurance: 6 hr
Service ceiling: 6,100 m (20,013 ft)
Rate of climb: 4.00 m/s (788 ft/min)


----------



## Dori (Sep 19, 2013)

We loved our AirVenture flight yesterday! It was a 70 minute flight that encompassed so many beautiful sights. The Na Pali coast is breathtaking, as is the Waimea Canyon. We loved flying over Mt. Waialeale, the wettest spot on earth.  Our pilot, Paul, was informative and entertaining. We would recommend this to anyone.

Dori


----------



## Jon77 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Air Ventures*

We went on the Air Ventures flight while we were in Kauai the week of 9/16.  What I liked is that all seats are a window seat.  When I take helicopters, I always end up in the middle of the row having to look over or around other people in order to see anything.  Our pilot Paul was quite knowledgeable of the area and answered any questions that any of us had.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 24, 2013)

We did the Wings Over Kauai tour several years ago, and we loved it.  The Na Pali views were incredible.


----------



## bobmcgraw (Sep 25, 2013)

I wouldn't shut out the possibility of a powered hang-gliding flight with Birds in Paradise.  I think it depends on what you want.

I have flown with them twice and it is one of the most enjoyable flight experiences I have ever had.  I would suggest that for those of us that wish we could fly, it is much closer to the "real thing" than in a plane.

And from what I could find, pretty safe.  It is, after all, a glider.  With an engine and a rocket fired parachute.  The engine could fail and you can still glide.  Of course, where you were, etc. would make a difference on the outcome but that is true for planes and helos, too.  And it is much less mechanically complex than a helo.

So I can highly recommend it for consideration.  I can tell you, the sights you  see from a trike are amazing.  And you can learn to fly it, if you want.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 26, 2013)

bobmcgraw said:


> So I can highly recommend it for consideration.  I can tell you, the sights you  see from a trike are amazing.  And you can learn to fly it, if you want.


That's good and all... BUT
Keep in mind that *unless you are actually taking the flight specifically for flight training it IS NOT LEGAL!*

SLSA can not be used for commercial operation except for flight training.
I'll go look up the FAR if I need to.


----------



## bobmcgraw (Sep 27, 2013)

In both my flights, they were very clear about that and did instruct me in flying the machine.  I loved it.  They adjusted their instruction based on my comfort and demonstrated skill.  The second time they took the instruction further than the first time. 

There is a place up here in the Northwest that does a weeklong trike licensing course that I might just take, I liked it so much.

BTW - not sure why the "head hitting the wall" thing.  Did something about this bother you?  I wasn't intending to offend or be contrary.  Just offering another option.  I know it isn't a sightseeing tour but the sights are definitely worth seeing/


----------



## daventrina (Sep 27, 2013)

bobmcgraw said:


> BTW - not sure why the "head hitting the wall" thing.  Did something about this bother you?  I wasn't intending to offend or be contrary.  Just offering another option.  I know it isn't a sightseeing tour but the sights are definitely worth seeing/



The sights are worth seeing. You explained it well... So it wasn't anything that you said. Sorry if it seemed that way. We almost book flights with them our last trip, but it was tooooo windy the days we could go.

On soapbox:
What bothers us is that these flights are really marketed and operated as flightseeing trips which is a commercial operation that is prohibited with these aircraft licensed as a Special Light Sport Aircraft (SLSA). Publicly available videos of "students" flying around in formation in these doesn't help any.

Nearly all folks show up to go look at scenery and NOT for a real flying lesson. You, us and a few others are an exception. A couple of years ago within a year there are three accidents (one in Hawaii) and now these operation specifically are under the FAA microscope and more generally SLSA and ELSA (Experimental Light Sport Aircraft) are also under the microscope. 

SLSA and ELSA are already under enough scrutiny as new aircraft categories after a lot of work from the Experimental Aircraft Association, Aircraft Owners and Pilots Association, and the many players in industry. 

We are all trying to expand the privileges for these aircraft and others and these bending over the fence operations don't help the situation.

Off soapbox :ignore:


----------



## bobmcgraw (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification.  And I appreciate the additional insights from the "soapbox" section, too!!!


----------



## GregGH (Sep 30, 2013)

bobmcgraw said:


> I wouldn't shut out the possibility of a powered hang-gliding flight with Birds in Paradise.  I think it depends on what you want.
> 
> I have flown with them twice and it is one of the most enjoyable flight experiences I have ever had.  I would suggest that for those of us that wish we could fly, it is much closer to the "real thing" than in a plane.
> 
> ...



My daughter & I did this a few years ago ...wow ... but wear lots of clothes ...gets chilly up there ... I was the 2nd to go up and when we returned the wind had changed ... you know the joke about the pilot who commented on the runway being VERY SHORT but ohh so WIDE ... well ... it was an experience to land 'sideways'  ...

Greg


----------



## meatsss (Oct 1, 2013)

We took Tropical Biplanes a few years ago and had a blast. My wife and I up front, wearing the Snoopy hats and the open cockpit.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 2, 2013)

GregGH said:


> My daughter & I did this a few years ago ...
> Greg


So .. the question I'd like to ask is ... was it to go flying around or a serious flying lesson?
Thanks...


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 27, 2013)

*air tour kauai*

I knew there was an outfit that flies the Cessna Caravan on Kauai!

Another search uncovered this tour operator Air Tour kauai

http://www.airtourkauai.com/

Anyone have any experience these guys?


----------



## nanc65093 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Loved Wings over Kauai*

They are friendly, you have great views and personalize the tour and their commentary to your interests.

Nancy


----------

